# Was the CBS playoff game in HD?



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Just curious ----- Was yesterdays Browns vs Steelers game shown in HD in your area? It was advertised as being in HD but was not here in ABQ, NM. I called the local station here and was told the feed coming in from CBS was not in HD from the engineering dept.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, the HD AFC games start this coming Saturday. The 11th, 12th, and 19th AFC games will be in HD on CBS, and then the superbowl will be in HD on ABC.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI, http://old.sportsline.com/u/cbs/sports/news/1220rca.htm


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks for the corrected info. I was mainly going off my (bad) memory and what I found on TitanTV.com. Just goes to show you though that even the people who answer the phones at the local affiliates sometimes don't even know the correct answers.

Should be an awesome sight to watch starting next week. We've only had our set since August so I haven't had that much HD sports to watch.


----------

